# Lekarze > Forum pediatryczne >  Guz na głowie wypełniony płynem

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie, mam 16lat. Ostatnio zauważyłem że wyrósł mi na głowie dziwny guz, miękki, jakby był w nim płyn. Ten guz znajduje się wysoko nad lewym uchem, prawie w tym miejscu gdzie włosy się tak zakręcają. (Nie wiem jak to wytłumczyć)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dodam jeszcze że jest on dużych rozmiarów

----------


## wotan99

Twój opis jest dość trudny do zrozumienia bez badania fizycznego. Czy jest możliwość wstawienia zdjęcia tego guza ? 
Tak poza tym, to idź do lekarza.

----------


## Taki

Zdjęcie: 
Tego guza spróbuje przekłuć, zobaczę co to za płyn w nim siedzi...
Ten guz wygląda na małego, w rzeczywistości jest większy

----------


## wotan99

Wiesz co, radziłbym Ci się udać do lekarza. nie koniecznie dermatologa. Idź na poradę do lekarza pierwszego kontaktu, gdyż nie mam pewności do tego guza. Może ugryzło Cię coś ? Np. kleszcz chodź w w zimie to prawie niemożliwe. Może korzystasz z jakichś drażliwych płynów do mycia głowy ? Chociaż nie jestem lekarzem, a tylko maniakiem medycyny to wg. mnie jest to jakaś zmiana potowa ? Jaki jest kolor płynu z tego guza ?

----------


## Taki

Mam łupież, guz wyskoczył przed stosowaniem leku Nizoral. Rodziece na początku mówili że to możę od przeziębienia głowy.

----------


## wotan99

No to się cieszę, że to nic złego  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I co to było w końcu? Mam takie coś od kilku dni i tez się martwie trochę  :Frown:

----------

